# Rhubarb Pie for Thanksgiving



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

My aunt (by marriage) served rhubarb pie for dessert yesterday, something most people wouldn't expect this time of year, but maybe that the tradition in her immediate family. It was all gone by the end of the day, though.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 30, 2019)

Rhubarb has the same effect on me as Ipecac syrup.  Immediate rejection of everything in my stomach.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

I ate so much raw rhubarb once when I was a kid, my mouth got numb, but do not remember any other bad effects.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 30, 2019)

I make rhubarb pie in the summer and even freeze some from my garden for the winter but never had it served on a holiday. I do love it though.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

I used to have a co-worker in CT that not only made rhubarb pie, but grew her own plants.  I had a piece once, don't remember much except that it was sweet.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2019)

I never liked it, but my husband always liked Strawberry Rhubarb pie.  I have never heard of JUST rhubarb pie.  I would guess you would have to sweeten it some?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2019)

Rhubarb pie is one of my favorite things!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Pie recipe with just the rhubarb, no other fruit and few ingredients.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/12316/fresh-rhubarb-pie/


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I used to have a co-worker in CT that not only made rhubarb pie, but grew her own plants.  I had a piece once, don't remember much except that it was sweet.


My husband grows his own rhubarb for pie but prefers it mixed with strawberries. That’s a classic favourite


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2019)

Prefer strawberry or pecan pie!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2019)

We grow our own rhubarb.  What we don't use immediately, we freeze for later use. We don't make many pies, but rhubarb and ginger jam and  rhubarb crumble are favourites with us.   Our farming friends also make rhubarb cordial.  You can buy it in some European shops, but I've never seen it in the UK.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

Keesha said:


> My husband grows his own rhubarb for pie but prefers it mixed with strawberries. That’s a classic favourite


I've seen rhubarb at Frys.  In the future I may try making the pie and see if I like it, am curious now.  One of the reviewers said not to be tempted to mix the sugar and rhubarb, that doing so would make the pie soggy.  Glad I read that, I usually think mixing everything in a bowl is more ''efficient'' than layering.  Love that website because of the helpful hints from the posters.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> We grow our own rhubarb.  *What we don't use immediately, we freeze for later use*. We don't make many pies, but rhubarb and ginger jam and  rhubarb crumble are favourites with us.   Our farming friends also make rhubarb cordial.  You can buy it in some European shops, but I've never seen it in the UK.


So the rhubarb freezes well?   You mean raw or cooked?  How many stalks for one pie, recipe says 4 cups?  Is it true, someone said leaves are poisonous, what do you do with leaves?  Sorry so many questions.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2019)

We just the chop the rhubarb stocks and freeze them raw.  Hard to say how many stocks we need for a pie as they vary so much in size.  We pick what looks right and if we need another stock, we just go to the garden and pick another.

Yes, the leaves are poisonous.  They contain Oxalic acid which can cause death in a large enough dose, but you would need to eat a LOT (about 12+ lbs) of leaves.  Smaller doses can cause vomiting and kidney damage.

The leaves can be safely placed on the compost heap.  Oxalic acid is broken down in the soil and is not readily absorbed by vegetable roots, so is  safe to use.


----------

